
Volvo/Geely: final base prices for Polestar 2 in European countries - zepearl
https://www.electrive.com/2019/10/04/polestar-reveals-prices-for-its-polestar-2/
======
zepearl
Small summary (Google translation):

[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=https:/...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=https://www.golem.de/news/elektroauto-
volvo-kuendigt-produktionsstart-des-
polestar-2-an-1910-144251.html&prev=search)

